# PDFLite questions



## Charley Davidson (May 9, 2012)

I just recently downloaded PDFLite & was wondering if I can & how to download or convert a complete web page on there? Trying to save some pictures and info for viewing & reference offline.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 10, 2012)

On your browser, under the "File" menu, choose "Save Page As...", then select "Web Page, Complete (*.htm, *.html) or similar, according to your specific browser. You can choose your on name for the page, as well as where the page is saved on your PC. Be aware that a complete web page save involves a main page (the index page) as well as a subfolder that contains all the little bits and pieces that are displayed according to the instructions in the main page file.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for that info & if it's the only way I can do it I will but I'd prefer to save them as .pdf files then I can print them out or store them in my puter in a less cumbersome manor.


----------



## Old Iron (May 10, 2012)

Or you could get doPDF v7 its free and it can do what you want. It is a prf printer I use it to save project ideas and other things I'm interested in.


http://www.dopdf.com/


Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (May 10, 2012)

Sorry Charley, I missed your main point. If you use Firefox, there is a plugin that does this for you:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pdf-download/


Or, with PDFLite, the instructions are:



 *How to Convert Webpage to PDF?*

                     Converting from Webpage to PDF couldn't be easier using PDFlite.  Simply load up your Webpage file and then go to File -> Print, and  select PDFlite as your printer. This will convert from Webpage to a PDF  document. It is the best open source Webpage to PDF software you can  get. Quick, simple and free converter.


That does make it sound as though you still need to save the webpage file, but maybe not. It could be also that it is intended to convert your HTML page to a displayable PDF that you can offer up as a page on a website instead of HTML.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I do use Firefox & that sounds so simple even a cave man can do it:lmao:

I'll play with both and let you know how it works for me.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 10, 2012)

Please let us know what works best for you. I have occasional need to do a pdf conversion myself, so I'm interested in your experience.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 11, 2012)

Well I tried both methods repeatedly & ended up using the Firefox "Save page as" method. It gives you an exact offline view of the page in one file & all the pictures in another file, Using PDFlite was a no go, it kept freezing up my computer :banghead:, it also asked which file to save it in :headscratch: not which folder. Thanks for the tips guys:worship:


----------



## Splat (May 13, 2012)

Firefox rocks. I've been using it almost since their first public release. A good free PDF tool is Foxit and it will allow you to save PDF's, though I admit I don't know about editing them with it. Still, it's not bloatware like Adobe.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

I just down loaded it but don't know if I can print to it. Hope so


----------

